# pains in back



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

hello on 2ww have been getting pains in back did enyone else have this thanks also i have been bending over do you think this would have effect on embies if implanted


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Just Believe, hope your 2ww is going ok  , I don't think you can do anything to hurt the embies unless you are bungee jumping or really heavy listing. If they are going to implant they will. 
Everyone has their own opinions though so just do what you feel is best. Fingers crossed yours are bedding down nicely now x
Best of luck to you


----------



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks xxxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

A bit of bending over won't do your embies any harm   I normally have problems with my back, but I did have more backpain than normal.

Wishing you loads of luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have had a bad back on negative and postive cycles

bending wont harm your embryos at all, they are so so tiny


----------

